# Alan Campbell - truly hardcore



## armchair_rider (3 August 2012)

I don't know if anyone else has been watching the rowing but it is notable how many people have had to be more or less carried away from their boats after finishing. I found this video of Brit Alan Campbell, Steve Redgrave went to try and interview him but ended up more or less carrying him to the medal ceremony. All credit to Alan though, he managed to stand up when the GB anthem was played for Grainger and Watkins

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/19114000

All credit to Alan. Truly, truly hardcore


----------



## galaxy (4 August 2012)

We were there yesterday!  Fantastic morning and Alan was so moving!


----------

